# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Ինչպե՞ս կարգավորել VPN միացումը

## VahagnP

Կցանկանայի իմանալ  VPN միացման մանրամասնությունները: Ո՞վ է օգտագործել և ի՞նչպես է կարգավորել այն:

----------


## Elmo

Սկզբում սա կարդա http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=46752
հետո ինքդ կկարողանաս կարգավորել:
եթե չկարողանաս, ասա ի՞նչ օպերացիոն համակարգի տակ ես ուզում կարգավորես, ի՞նչ պրոտակոլով ու ուր ես ուզում կպնես: Գուցե VPN սերվե՞ր ես ուզում սարքես:
Կարճ ասած հարցդ ձևակերպված չի:

----------


## VahagnP

Աշխատում եմ XP օպեռացիոն համակարգի տակ, փորձել եմ սարքեմ և VPN սեռվեռ և կլիենտ ոչ մեկը չի ստացվում, VPN սեռվեռ պետք է սարքեմ Server 2003-ի վրա:

----------


## VahagnP

Ժողովուրդ ջան ոչ մեկ չկարողացավ օգնի??????????????????????

----------


## Elmo

> Աշխատում եմ XP օպեռացիոն համակարգի տակ, փորձել եմ սարքեմ և VPN սեռվեռ և կլիենտ ոչ մեկը չի ստացվում, VPN սեռվեռ պետք է սարքեմ Server 2003-ի վրա:


կլիենտ ու սերվեր

http://articles.techrepublic.com.com...1-5805260.html

http://www.windowsecurity.com/articl...indows-XP.html

ու ընդհանրապես տենց հարցերը գուգլում են ման գալիս

----------

